# two queens!



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

i just hived my bees last saturday, and found a queen in my top bar hive that wasn't marked. the queens in the three queen cages were all marked, so i'm guessing that the suppliers accidentally shook a queen in the package with the workers and drones, effectively giving me two queens. the unmarked queen mush have been the victor in the duel to the death, unless the workers balled the queen from the queen cage. sucks for the beekeeper who sent me the package... now he has queenless hive :no:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2004)

justgojumpit said:


> i just hived my bees last saturday, and found a queen in my top bar hive that wasn't marked. the queens in the three queen cages were all marked, so i'm guessing that the suppliers accidentally shook a queen in the package with the workers and drones, effectively giving me two queens. the unmarked queen mush have been the victor in the duel to the death, unless the workers balled the queen from the queen cage. sucks for the beekeeper who sent me the package... now he has queenless hive :no:



Sounds like what i just went thru in the last 10 days.Only i was lucky and got the queen out befor the bees killed her, I just tonight let her out of the cage in her new split. i seemed tro go well.I dont think the beekeeper who sent the packages is queenless it was most likely a virgin queen in a hive ready to swarm.That was what i had anyways now i am waiting for her to mate.Is your queen laying yet.Is she lage or small and skinny?


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Hello Mitch and welcome I see this is your first post; I am also named Mitch, but post as Moopups; just wanted to make people aware that we are two seperate people. We share the 843rd most popular name in America!!! Besides Mitch Miller, and another Mitch, you are the third Mitch I have ever encountered.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

Hi moopups realy my name is Bob or proper Robert.the Mitch is part or my last name and there sure are alot of Bobs .


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

the queen is laying. she is unfortunately not as strong as the one in the other hive, which is marked. I think i'll have to requeen this hive at some point. i'm thinking to use my nuc box to raise me another queen and then doing the whole newspaper combination thing. we'll see how it goes.

justgojumpit


----------

